# Virginia Archers/Hunters, Pro Shop accepting apps. for Store Shooters



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*thank you*

receiving some really good applicants. 

Anyone else interested?


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Folks here is a real opportunity to step up. The Hunt'N Shak carries Martin, PSE, Mathews and more. :wink: You'll get to hang with some of the areas most hardcore, brilliant and superior archers like yours truly...........though I'm not affiliated with the Hunt'N Shak. The Hunt'N Shak is the site for the infamous "Smak at the Shak" indoor shoots. Some of the best archers in the country have participated. Folks such as Braden Gellenthien, Rodger Willett (NBK), Brandon Reyes (TRU Pro) and Mike and Susan Davis have won and lost in these :wink: fun shoots. I'm sure I'm leaving some folks out and I apologize. I can't forget Timmy Ewers(Phantom 15), Kendall Woody (60Xbulldog60X), Kelly Ward (KWard) and the famous _ONE_ Mike Hindmarsh (OBT). However, after the beating the Carolinians had laid on them last year I doubt they'll show up this year. 

Also there is an winter indoor spot league. This is a good time to elevate your shooting accuracy or to just keep the skills sharp. You'll get to rub elbows with kids, women, novices, beginners, good shots, very god shots and a few Pro 3D'ers. We've had some very real "newbies" become damn fine archers. It's a great opportunity to challenge yourself to improve.

:wink: Marcy, I doubt you'll get many responses here on AT................. potential staff shooters don't want the "competition" seeing this post come to the top. You should be getting plenty of e-mail though if folks are half as bright as I think they are.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*thanks K*

I am getting some inquiries.

I don't want anyone to feel intimidated. We are not looking for the BEST Shooters, I want the best representatives.
Friendly, Good Personality, Honest, Etc.

This is a real chance for someone to grow in the sport and make some new friends with same interests as you.

that email again is [email protected]


----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2005)

*shooters*

all shooters have a great chance to shoot for a great store and a great group of people. They have a great line of bows and all the fixins and have a great indoor range. Marcy and Rob are great people to deal with and will treat you with open hands. Good luck to you all:zip:


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*thanks*

thanks Rex, 

hope things are going real good for you too!!


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*keep 'em coming*

anyone in Virginia who want to be considered for a store shooter position. I'm accepting applications.
email me at [email protected] and I'll send you an application. 
We still have some positions open.
Marcy


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

XForce Girl said:


> anyone in Virginia who want to be considered for a store shooter position. I'm accepting applications.
> email me at [email protected] and I'll send you an application.
> We still have some positions open.
> Marcy


Thats it I am moving !!! Here is a great shop you all can take pride in working with . Marcy I wish the shop alot of success and if I can help you in ANY way from AZ let me know. Good Luck to all applicants


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Great shop and very good people too. I had the opportunity to meet them and check out the shop this past summer during the state championship.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*thanks everyone!!*

It means a lot to me that you guys posted on this thread. thanks again..

If you are from Virginia get your apps in now and also check out this cool site I found.
http://huntersedge.forumotion.net/ It's like AT but just for Virginia people.

Check it out!!!
Marcy


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*Keep 'Em Coming!!*

Lot's of great prospects out there. 
I'll be accepting applicants until the end of the month. 

Don't be shy...


----------



## WayBeau (Feb 21, 2007)

e-mail sent.

TTT


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*thank you*

thanks for your interest. we'll talk soon.
Marcy


----------



## double o (Jul 12, 2008)

Love the store keep up the good buisness.


----------



## Lefty P (Feb 9, 2007)

*Staff Shooter*

E-mail sent...Thanks


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*Anyone Else??*

thanks everyone, 

anyone else interested?? 

email me at *[email protected] *and I'll send you an application.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*thanks*

Keep 'Em coming.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

:wink: can I play? 

Are you guys going to get some '09 Martin FireHawks?

For those that don't know the Hunt'N Shak in Gum Spring, Virginia actually has the Martin Pro Series bows on the rack! FireCats, Moabs and I hope the new for '09 FireHawk can be shot in their indoor range before you plop your hard earned money down.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*Yes*

Hopefully the Martin Rep will be in soon.
I'll let you know so you can come try the bows.


Keep the apps coming. Still have more openings.
Marcy


----------



## featherlite3 (Sep 9, 2007)

*shooters*

ttt


----------



## bowaholic77 (Jul 27, 2006)

*Great place*

Just wanted to say there are some good people over at the Huntin-Shak. Even though I'm not in Va. anymore (originally from Louisa) they brought a *much* needed quaility shop to the area. If I was still in the area I would apply:wink:


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*Thank You!!*

Good to see you on here. 
thanks for the kind words
Marcy


----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2005)

*shooters*

Well if you dont want to become a shooter for the store The Shack has a great line up for league this winter you might really want to check out the lay out and when it starts. This is going to be a lot of fun and a way to meet new friends come on out and give it a try:wink:


----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2005)

*shooters*

ttt


----------

